# Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Hallo,
hab jetz nicht genau gewusst wo das genau hingehört also habs ich mal unter das Thema Luftkühlung gepostet.
Wenn es Falsch ist bitte Verschieben und bescheid sagen.

Also:
ich habe mal die Temperatursensoren beobachtet am PS mit dem Programm everest und HWMonitor.

Bei beiden Programmen hab ich folgende Temps:

Motherboard: 35°
GPU: 50°
Festplatte: 36°

Bei den Sensoren meiner Lüftersteuerung NZXT Sentry Lese ich Folgende Temperaturen ab:

Motherboard: 42°
GPU: 34°
Festplatte: 30°


also ich vermute mal das ich die Sensoren Falsch angebracht habe, aber was könnte noch sein?

Wie sollte ich die Sensoren anbringen damit ich einigermaßen die gleichen Temperaturen bekomme?


----------



## Ini (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Naja, die Lüftersteuerung fragt nur die Temperaturen ihrer eigenen, von dir angebrachten Sensoren ab, welche sich auf den Geräten befinden.

Die Software fragt die inneren Sensoren ab. Daher der Unterschied würde ich meinen.


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

man muss doch i-wie die Sensoren der Steuerung an den Sensoren der einzelnen Komponenten anbringen können?


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

das problem ist das z.b. bei dem Board das ist riesig im vergleich zur gpu da sitzen 20 temp sensoren und dann wird einfach der durschnitt gerechnet 

bei der festplatte liegts daran das du nicht rein gucken kannst also du kannst den sensor nicht reinlegen 
die hersteller schon ^^ bei gpu weiß ich echt nicht warum du untschiede von bis zu 15 grad hast aber vielleicht liegts daran das du nicht unter dem Kühlkörper welcher auch immer messen kannst 
von hinten ^^ gehts vielleicht
 ka


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

also beim Motherboard hab ich den sensor hinten angebracht also von der Kabelmanagement seite, da ist ein Loch bei dem man den CPU Kühler besser wechseln kann und man nicht das komplete motherboadr ausbauen muss.

Bei der Festplatte hab ich den sensor direkt drauf gemacht. kann man die nicht i-wie auf machen?

und bei der Graka habs ich direkt oben drauf.
da vermute ich das der Luftstrom der vom Seitenteil kommt den sensor so stark abkühlt.
wie kann ich den da besser anbringen?


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

graka von hinten auf den cpu 
FESTPLATTE NIEMALS ÖFFNEN Du wirst kein passenden schraubenzieher finden und wenn du einen findest und die aufmachst ist die hdd schrott weil staub rangekommen ist


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

wie graka von hinten auf den CPU? ich versteh nur Bahnhoff

gut das du mir das gesagt hast mit dem festplatten öffnen 
war gestern schon am überlegen^^


----------



## Star_KillA (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ggf. kennst du diese werbung von intel da sieht man diese Leute die in so anzügen rumlaufen wenn auch nur ein staub korn auf die platte kommt kannst du sie wegwerfen kein scherz.

mit dem Gpu du hast ja unten (wenn die graka im board steckt) den kühler und oben ist ja alles frei da legst du den sensor hin (im länglichen kästchen sind die spawas)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=214283&stc=1&d=1270752543

jemand ne idee wie man den Link da wegbekommt wenn man was hochlädt ?


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

also da wo der Pfeil ist sollt ich es hin machen?

unter Grafik Einfügen glaub ich gehts
naja so ist der unterschied auch nur 10°


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Da wo der Pfeil ist, ist der Chip auf der Rückseite. An dieser Stelle, sowie an der mit dem Rechteck gekennzeichneten Stelle sind die Temperatuten aum höchsten. Wenn du dort die Sensoren befestigst, hast du ähnliche Werte, wie die, die von den Programmen ausgelesen werden.


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=214283&stc=1&d=1270752543
> 
> jemand ne idee wie man den Link da wegbekommt wenn man was hochlädt ?



Meinst Du soetwas: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-768.html#post1535936 ?
Oder mit Icon "*Grafik einfügen*" oben aus der Toolbar, dann allerdings die Foren-Regeln beachten (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Bilder über 900 Pixel Breite und 800 Pixel Höhe nur als Anhang zu einem  Posting bzw. als Thumbnail verlinken


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

hab den sensor da befestigt wo der pfeil ist vei dem bild.
hab aber trotzdem ein unterschied von 10°


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

An die wie schon im Thread erwähnt mit den internen Chip- bzw. Mainboard-Sensoren gemessenen Temperaturen wirst Du wohl mit den Sensoren der Lüftersteuerung nicht herankommen. Kannst Du bei Deiner Lüftersteuerung kein Offset angeben ? Wird zwar auch dann nicht ganz synchron sein, jedoch näherungsweise besser zu den mit Everest und HWMonitor angezeigten Werten passen. Aber selbst dann ist es doch eigentlich egal. Ich würde mir mal alle Grenzwerte bei Maximallast (z.B. Furmark und Prime95 parallel) von Deiner Lüftersteuerung sowie Everest / HWMonitor aufschreiben und danach die Lüftersteuerung eichen, darauf kommt es doch wirklich an.


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Was ist ein Offset und wie kann ich ne Lüftersteuerung Eichen?


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



ich656 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Offset und wie kann ich ne Lüftersteuerung Eichen?



Mit Offset meine ich eine Temperatur-Differenz, die Du in der Lüftersteuerung konfigurieren kannst. Ob das mit Deiner Steuerung funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen. Musst einfach mal in's Handbuch sehen. Welche hast Du eigentlich genau, diese hier  NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ? Dann hast Du hier das PDF-Handbuch: http://www.nzxt.com/Download/sentrylx_manual_eng.pdf , in dem nach dem ersten Blick jedoch nicht so viel drinzustehen scheint.


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ja genau die Steuerung hab ich.

hm schon erschrekend der Temperatur unterschied mit FurMark

Steuerung: 55°C 
FurMark 75°C


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



ich656 schrieb:


> ja genau die Steuerung hab ich.
> 
> hm schon erschrekend der Temperatur unterschied mit FurMark
> 
> ...



Naja, an die Werte des GPU-Cores wirst Du mit dem externen Sensor nicht wirklich herankommen. Die kannst ja maximal auf den Heatspreader. Allerdings scheint die Dynamik der Differenz ja nach ganz erträglich zu sein:


Delta Leerlauf: 16 Grad
Delta Furmark: 20 Grad
Allerdings sind die 75 °C auch noch vollkommen unkritisch, gerade wenn sie im Furmark erreicht werden. Bei 100 °C wird es dann interessant.
Habe mit gerade noch mal das Handbuch Deiner Steuerung angesehen. Da lässt sich ja nicht wirklich was konfigurieren. Kann mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen, wie NZXT ohne Justierung folgendes erreichen will:


> Automatic Mode: The Sentry LX will adjust the fan speed according to the temperature in your system; this is the best for users who are looking to operate without hassle.


Im manuellen Modus kannst Du scheinbar die Lüfter-Drehzahlen unabhängig von den Temperatur-Sensoren nur statisch justieren, d.h. unabhängig von der Last. Die Steuerung ist zwar schön bunt, aber für etwas mehr Geld hättest Du eine wirklich gut konfigurierbare bekommen (z.B. aus eigener guter Erfahrung diese, mit den von mir genannten und weiteren Funktionen: mCubed T-Balancer bigNG Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland).

Dann solltest Du die Temperatursensoren so positionieren, dass Du die höchstmöglichen Werte erhältst, damit die Lüfter unter Last auch ausreichend hochgedreht werden. Musst halt mal ein bisschen probieren.


----------



## ich656 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

also die Graka ist ne NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS

der unterschied der Temperatur von CPU und Festplatte ist jetz eig ned so groß
nur hald bei der Graka.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Wie reagiert denn die Lüftersteuerung auf die Temperatur der GraKa ? Wenn der zugeordnete Lüfter bei Furmark auf (annähernd) maximaler Drehzahl läuft, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

also der Lüfter der Graka wird nicht von der Lüftersteuerung geregelt 
an der Lüftersteuerung ist ein Lüfter angeschlossen der von der Seite auf die Graka Bläst


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Meinte ich auch so. Am besten, Du postest mal Deine komplette Konfiguration und alle Temperatur- sowie Lüfterwerte der Sentry LX bei Windows-Leerlauf. Danach machst wie vorgeschlagen den Stresstest mit Furmark und Prime95 und postest dafür die Werte der Sentry LX. Wenn wir diese Daten haben, können wir weitersehen.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

kannst du mir erklären was ich bei FurMark und Prime95 eingeben muss.
bin neu in den Programmen

und soll ich die temperatur Werte mit Everest auch noch Prüfen`?


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



ich656 schrieb:


> kannst du mir erklären was ich bei FurMark und Prime95 eingeben muss.



Ich nehme dafür die Einstellungen entsprechend Screenshots.



ich656 schrieb:


> und soll ich die temperatur Werte mit Everest auch noch Prüfen`?



Schaden kann es nicht. Je mehr Informationen, desto besser können wir helfen.

Aber jetzt mache ich erstmal Schluß, muss heute wieder zeitig arbeiten.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

So heute hab ich mal alles gemacht.

*Lerlauf*


Steuerung:  
500 RPM 31°C Festplatte___Lüfter: Cooler Master 230mm Lüfter (max. RPM 700)
1100 RPM 38°C Graka___Lüfter: 4 * Cooler Master 120mm Lüfter (max. RPM bei Steuerung 1500)                 
2800 RPM 35°C CPU/Mainboard___Lüfter: Standart Mainboard Kühler (Marke unbekannt) max. RPM 4000)        

Everest:
Mainboard: 32°C     
CPU: 23°C 
Kern 1 -4: 28°C
GPU: 49°C 

HW Monitor:
ACPI: 35°C
Kern 1 - 4: 28°C
GPU: 49°C 
Festplatte: 37°C

*FurMark*

Temperatur bei FurMark: 74°C

Steuerung:   
500 RPM 31°C Festplatte___Lüfter: Cooler Master 230mm Lüfter (max. RPM 700)  
1400 RPM 53°C Graka___Lüfter: 4 * Cooler Master 120mm Lüfter (max. RPM bei Steuerung 1500)    
3000 RPM 37°C CPU/Mainboard___Lüfter: Standart Mainboard Kühler (Marke unbekannt) max. RPM 4000)   

Everest:
Mainboard: 32°C
CPU: 24°C    
Kern 1 -4: 34°C 
GPU: 70°C    

HW Monitor:
ACPI: 39°C 
Kern 1 - 4: 34°C 
GPU: 74°C
Festplatte: 38°C

*Prime95*


Steuerung:  
500 RPM 31°C Festplatte___Lüfter: Cooler Master 230mm Lüfter (max. RPM 700)    
1100 RPM 39°C Graka___Lüfter: 4 * Cooler Master 120mm Lüfter (max. RPM bei Steuerung 1500)    
3500 RPM 49°C CPU/Mainboard___Lüfter: Standart Mainboard Kühler (Marke unbekannt) max. RPM 4000) 

Everest:
Mainboard: 36°C  
CPU: 23°C   
Kern 1 -4: 46°C  
GPU: 50°C    

HW Monitor:
ACPI: 54°C  
Kern 1 - 4: 46°C
GPU: 50°C  
Festplatte: 36°C

ich hoffe daraus kann man was veststellen.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Poste mal noch die Lüfter-Typen für die Anschlüsse Festplatte, Graka, CPU/Mainboard der Steuerung, damit man die Lüfterdrehzahlen in Relation zur maximalen bewerten kann.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

habs oben ergänzt

habs im laufe des tages mit mehreren Lüfter probiert.
aber ich denke das die Differenz der Temperaturen so groß sind weil ich nicht an den Sensoren der Hardware anschließen kann


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

So schlecht sieht doch das Ganze gar nicht aus. Bei maximaler Last laufen alle Lüfter im oberen Drehzahlbereich, Außerdem haben sie noch ein paar kleine Reserven für wärmere Tage. Könntest ja noch mal Prime95 und Furmark parallel laufen lassen und die Werte mit eintragen. Ich finde, die Kühlung ist schon o.k. Wie sieht's denn mit der Lautstärke aus ?


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Lautstärke passt eig. 
aber ich glaub die Lüfter anordnung ist schlecht.


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



ich656 schrieb:


> aber ich glaub die Lüfter anordnung ist schlecht.



Habe ich das jetzt überlesen oder inzwischen wieder vergessen oder hast Du die Lüfteranordnung schon gepostet ? Lass Dir doch nicht alles "aus der Nase ziehen".


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

1. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm 
Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 230mm Lüfter

2. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm 
Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 3 * 120mm Lüfter

3. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 4 * 120mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 
140mm Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 230mm Lüfter *Aktuelle Anordnung*

4. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm 
Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 2 * 120mm Lüfter

Welche der Anordnungen währe am besten?


----------



## mattinator (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



ich656 schrieb:


> 1. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm
> Lüfter, Deckel Raus blasend 230mm Lüfter
> 
> 2. Front Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Seitlich Rein blasend 230mm Lüfter, Heck Raus blasend 140mm
> ...



Hängt noch vom Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter ab, aber Variante 3. wird schon die beste sein. Mit allen anderen transportierst Du wahrscheinlich mehr Luft rein als raus, wodurch dann ein Wärmestau entstehen kann.


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

bring ich nicht mit 3. mehr rein als raus?

die 120mm Lüfter haben 118.5M³/h bei 2000 U/min


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

das kannst du dir ja selber ausrechen 
wir wissen ja die werte von dem 230mm und 140 mm nicht


----------



## ich656 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Drehzahl ist beim 230mm 700 U/min und beim 140mm 1200U/min
beide Lüfter sind von Cooler Master
und ich finde grad keine Airflow daten


----------



## Star_KillA (9. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ist vielleicht etwas zu viel mit den 4 120mm an der seite mach doch mal einen aus


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

die an der Seite Laufen im normal betrieb mit 1000 U/min


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

trotzdem 
du hast an der seite 4 stück vorne ein 230er und das müssen ein 230 und ein 140 wieder raus schaffen ^^


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

welche Anordnung währe dann besser?


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

einen 120ger aus machen ^^
welches gehäuse hast du (hab keine lust nachzugucken)


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

hab das HAF932
versteh ich das du kein lust hast nachzuschaun^^
jeder will´s so einfach wie möglich haben xD


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

nein ich meine nur ich wollte nicht in dem thread jez suchen

kannst du die 120mm steuern ?


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ja die hab ich über ne Lüftersteuerung laufen


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

dann mach sie alle auf 800 bis 600 rpm das ist immer noch genug dann sind sie schön leise und dann macht es mit : "mehr raus als rein auch" sinn


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

leise sind sie jetz auch schon 

die laufen im automatik betrieb mit 1000 RPM wenn ich sie manuel regle dann regelt der rest nicht mehr?
also der CPU Kühler


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

wie meinst du das ?

edit: also das mit dem dann regelt der rest nicht mehr


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ja genau so mein ich das.
bei mir Regelt die Steuerung alles.
sprich Front Lüfter, Seiten Lüfter, Heck Lücfter, CPU Lüfter

Front dreht mit 500 von 700, Seiten Lüfter Drehen mit 1100 von 1500 die an der Steuerung Möglich sind weill ich 2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss habe, CPU Lüfter dreht mit 2800 von 4000 und Heck Lüfter dreht mit 800 von 1200

wenn ich die Seiten Lüfter auf 700 Reduziere dann muss ich den rest selber regeln


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ob du jez 5 grad mehr oder weniger hast ist eigentlich auch egal ^^


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

es sei denn ich Schließ den CPU Kühler wider ans MB an


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

guck mal hier ob dein board mit speedfan funkt. SpeedFan's listing of motherboards that are known to change fan speeds


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

da müsst ich wissen welches board ich wirklich hab^^
hab noch des standart von Acer drinnen


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

siw SIW - Download
everest home Everest Home Edition - Download - CHIP Online
cpu-z CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online
windows taste => cmd suchen => enter => dxdiag => enter => warten => system model => Motherboard name


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

systemmodel Aspire M5100


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ne sry geht nicht dann lass es wie es jez ist oder  kauf dir eine scythe kaze master ace


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

hab ne NZXT Sentry LX

bei CPU-Z steht bei mainboard F690GVM


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

musst du bei dem link gucken


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ne meins gibts da ned


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

du brauchst die  marke


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

manufacturer? des ist Acer


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ICH wusste noch nicht mal das die welche herstellen ^^


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

tja man lernt nie aus^^
mal schaun vlt kommt ende dieses jahr oder sogar anfang August das Mainboard rein klick


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

nice nice


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

mit 4 x 3,4 Ghz^^

und ne Club3D Radeon 5850


----------



## Star_KillA (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

club3d 5850 abraten 
zu laut zu hässlich zu schlecht 
besser : Toxic oder Vapor-X


----------



## ich656 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

aber sie Kühlt doch besser oder?


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

eine club 3d besser als toxic oder vapor-x oder andersrum ?


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

also welcher würdest du mir empfehlen die nicht teuerer als ca 300 ist?


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

mit einer wakü oder ohne ?
edit: also alternativ


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ohne wakü 
die wakü sind mir zu teuer.

wenn ich mal umsteige kann ich die Graka eh umrüsten normalerweiße


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

also dann würde ich 3 wochen warten und dann toxic oder vapor-x


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ich warte eh noch länger xD
bis ende Juli anfang Auguts oda sogar bis ende dieses Jahr^^

ein gute CPU Kühler währe auch gut der Mit AM2+ und AM3 kompatibel ist 
aber da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus 
sollt maximal 20dB haben und am besten einen 3 Pin anschluss


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

das ist gut aber dann kannst auch gleich ne 5870 die kostet in 3 monaten dann 300 euro


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ja was hald zu dem zeitpunkt Günstiger ist^^
aber dennoch gut


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Wie ist den eig. der CPU Kühler Mugen 2 PCGH edition?


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ich kenne die pcgh edittion nicht was ist da anders ?


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

die Drehzahl (weniger) und die Lautstärke (Leiser) 

Mugen 2

Mugen 2 PCGH

welchen würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

natürlich pcgh
edit: du kannst aber auch im i net gucken ob du einen one lüfter findest und dann einen guten nachkaufen


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

danke für die hilfe.

ich weiß nicht ob sich das noch rendiert einen CPU Kühler zu kaufen für meinen alten CPU, wenn ich mir vlt. im August ne neue Ausrüstung kaufe


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ich habe eben geguckt :
i7+asus rampage 2 + guter ram = 800 Euro oO das ist shit echt


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

das was ich mir kaufen wollt kostet 670€
Gigabyte GA-890 + AMD Phenom II X4 965 + 4096MB-Kit GEIL (rendiert sich das eig bei 32 bit System?) + Club3D Radeon 5850

aber wie gesagt ich warte noch bis anfang august


----------



## GTA 3 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



ich656 schrieb:


> mit 4 x 3,4 Ghz^^
> 
> und ne Club3D Radeon 5850





Star_KillA schrieb:


> club3d 5850 abraten
> zu laut zu hässlich zu schlecht
> besser : Toxic oder Vapor-X


Die Vapor-X ist echt nicht schlecht! Die XFX 5850 oder die PowerColor 5850 wären aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Wenn du dir jetz schon gedanken machst, was du kaufen willst, haelst du es eh nicht bis August aus! 

Naja dir fehlen 500mb Arbeitsspeicher - aber imo kann man auch getrost langsam auf 64Bit gehen.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

@gta3 
pcs+ ja 
xfx nein 

du kannst mit 32 bit nur 3024 oder so benutzen


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

das mit den 3 GB weiß ich.
aber im moment will ich kein anderes betriebssystem kaufen 
währe dann ein 2 GB und 1 GB riegel besser?
ich denk mal dass ich mir die Vapor-X kaufe


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



hydro schrieb:


> Wenn du dir jetz schon gedanken machst, was du kaufen willst, haelst du es eh nicht bis August aus!
> 
> Naja dir fehlen 500mb Arbeitsspeicher - aber imo kann man auch getrost langsam auf 64Bit gehen.



bis dahin muss ich es aushalten weil ich dann ausgelernt habe und das geld zur verfügung habe ansonst geht ein kompletter monats lohn drauf^^


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Naja, bringt in dem Sinne nicht wirklich was, da du wenn du irgendwann auf 64bit umsteigst immernoch "nur" 3gb hast und kein Dual Channel, wobei das nich das größte Problem ist.


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



hydro schrieb:


> Naja, bringt in dem Sinne nicht wirklich was, da du wenn du irgendwann auf 64bit umsteigst immernoch "nur" 3gb hast und kein Dual Channel, wobei das nich das größte Problem ist.



also gleich die 4 GB rein machen?


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Imo die bessere Lösung. Oder ne Win 7 OEM, bekommt man ja "schon" für 100 Euro


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



hydro schrieb:


> Imo die bessere Lösung. Oder ne Win 7 OEM, bekommt man ja "schon" für 100 Euro



was ist OEM?


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

OEM software hat meist keine schöne Verkausbox, und auch kein Handbuch zum rumblättern.
Ist meist nur eine CD mit Handbuch auf der CD als pdf. Sonst eine ganz normale Vollversion.


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Hab das hier gefunden. ist das so eine OEM version? Klick


----------



## hydro (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

Jawohl, für 90 Euro kann man sich sowas schonmal gönnen und verhindert damit, dass MS am Hungertuch nagen muss!


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*



vapor-x ist auch eine gute sachen aber kannst du in 2-3 Monaten ja gucken welche am billigsten ist


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

naja im momment hab ich ned wirklich lust wider alles neu zu installieren.
mal schaun was in 3 - 4 monaten ist. 
entweder kauf ich mir die 5850 Vapor-X oder 5870 Vapor-X

aber da kommt dann eh nochmal ein thema zum vorstellen meines Systems^^


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

was meinst du mit vorstellen ?


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ein trade unter dem ich alle komponente aufliste und bilder reinstelle von den einzelnen komponenten und vom zusammen gebauten system


----------



## Star_KillA (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

ahh aso ^^


----------



## ich656 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen bei Luftkühlung.*

sollte auch dazu dienen das man mir evtl andere vorschläge macht 

aber wie gesagt es dauert noch ne (lange) zeit


----------

